# Beginner Road Cycler..



## Bex (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm new to the Road Biking and am looking to find some advice on a bike to get. Currently I take a few spin classes a week & would like to get a road bike that I can use to ride with my boyfriend who currently rides tops 25 miles at a time. I also am hoping that this is a bike i could use to train for triathlons with him. Nothing extreme just something to get me started, but at the same time I don't want to feel like I need to upgrade in a year or two. 
I'm willing to spend the extra money to get myself a bike that I could use for a few years.

I had come across bikes like the Motobecane and others similar online that are cheaper but am a little turned off by the fact that I would have to put it together myself and am thinking i might as well spend a few extra $$ to get properly fitted to a bike in the store as well as build a relationship with someone local so that I may go in for fittings/tune ups/advice..

Please let me know any suggestions on what type of bike is good for a new rider. I am an athletic female, 5'11 and about 150 lbs, i've also heard mixed results on whether or not to get a woman's bike or a mens, i feel like based on my height a mens would be fine, and i've also heard suggestions that a 56c would fit me well.. However some people have said that i should get a woman's because it will fit my arms better (since my legs are very long but my arms i guess are not as unproportional).


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

You won't need to get a woman specific frame. I mean you can get one if you like but some of the manufacturers might not make them in your size. If you get a men's bike you might want to get a shorter stem to accommodate your reach to the handlebars. 

Look into Cervelos and Treks. Also Specialized and Cannondales. 

Cervelos are light, stiff and responsive. Don't know if they'll fit in your budget but they are great for taller riders like yourself. 

Cannondales are nice and light and stiff and once again, good for taller riders. And you'd have an easier time of finding a less expensive bike that with the Cervelo. 

Treks, Specialized and Cannondales all have bikes in the lower price ranges. Of the three I prefer Treks (when it comes to their less expensive bikes). 

Of the four bikes I mentioned I would recommend the Cervelo if it's in your budget.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*first of all..*



Bex said:


> I'm new to the Road Biking and am looking to find some advice on a bike to get. Currently I take a few spin classes a week & would like to get a road bike that I can use to ride with my boyfriend who currently rides tops 25 miles at a time. I also am hoping that this is a bike i could use to train for triathlons with him. Nothing extreme just something to get me started, but at the same time I don't want to feel like I need to upgrade in a year or two.
> I'm willing to spend the extra money to get myself a bike that I could use for a few years.
> 
> I had come across bikes like the Motobecane and others similar online that are cheaper but am a little turned off by the fact that I would have to put it together myself and am thinking i might as well spend a few extra $$ to get properly fitted to a bike in the store as well as build a relationship with someone local so that I may go in for fittings/tune ups/advice..
> ...


and I'm not trying to be mean...its not "cycler"...its "cyclist"...  

don't take other peoples "suggestions" about what size of bike fits you....a 56cm in one model may fit, but a 56cm in another model will not.. all geometries are different...each bike feels slightly different...the only person that can decide that is....YOU.
a bike shop will do a rough fit on you and then try to sell you a bike....however that bike may not be the one that truly fits you (they typically try to sell merchandise they already have to avoid ordering more)...at your height, a 54 or 56 may work, but you need to try both sizes to compare....do NOT buy a bike that the shop guy tells you fits when you don't feel comfortable on it...good shops will be willing to change out parts like seatposts, saddles, and stem to ensure you a good fit. 

for a beginner bike with components that will keep you happy for a few years (Shimano 105) you're probably looking at something around $1500, give or take a few $100. Do NOT buy your first bike online...it often causes more headaches than you first want, especially if you're not mechanically inclined yet. Don't forget that on top of the bike cost, you have a helmet, shoes, pedals, clothes, gloves, tire changing materials, sunglasses, etc...it all adds up. 

all you can do is visit 3 or 4 shops to see what is there...its not as painful as buying a car, but it does take some time. remember, its a big purchase.


----------

